# Synthetic motor oils: Mobil1 VS Castrol VS RP VS Shell VS Total VS ...



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thread # 856354578 about oil.

Based on your personal feelings based on thoughtful consideration, i.e. you have listened, compared, may be analyzed SYNTHETIC oils what do you(your car) prefer?

Keeping aside Mobil1 rebates, i.e. pricing part what did you find? Engine sound, color/condition of oil, smell, overall feeling?

I use Mobil1 0W-40 on my 1.8T with 150,000 miles and engine is definitely quieter after oil change.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

anecdotal evidence is not a real evaluator of oil.

First thing you do is Virgin Oil Analysis. Yes, it costs money, but if you want real starting baseline, you do VOA's or find VOA's posted on BITOG.

then you can do the UOA.

If you go through blackstone... pay the extra couple of bucks for TBN analysis.

what I used on my old car from after the warranty ended to 215,000 miles (the last oil change before buying a new car)? Shell Rotella T6 or Chevron Delo 400 LE 5w40, which ever was cheaper at WalMart (or in stock), combined with a FRAM filter (back when it was made in Germany), then later the genuine Mann filter.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you BsickPassat. You are on the right track, you just going in wrong direction as saying goes.  ("Pravil'niy put', napravlenie ne to...")
I did not ask what oil is the best. I am interested in opinion of forum members, who may be payed attention to this matter. Are there oils, which you NOTICED more gentle to the engine(less noise, smooth sound...)? 

If someone compared let say _Mobil1_ and Total's _Quartz 9000_ or _Shell_ and _Castrol_ with the same specs, have they noticed difference?

I did use Blackstone.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm always looking to save $$$. I did read somewhere, but can't remember...anyway iy was an analysis of MANY oils. M1 was the "best" but not necessarily the fav. Appaently some have more oil burn off with it than say Castrol. I've used both, M1 was quiter and yes it did burn a quater quart more in the same period. Did I drive differently or was the temp higher? Maybe but M1 is what I'm using until something better shows. Everyday driving being the constant, NO street race or the like.


----------

